# हिन्दी मे थ्रेअड् बनेगा?



## max_demon (Mar 2, 2007)

*Just wanted to see , is that possible?
*www.iit.edu/~laksvij/language/hindi.html
From here u can create
*


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 3, 2007)

আমিও বাংলায্ লিখ্চি. কিন্টু এইটা পুরও পুরি সঠিক্ ন্য্. I've almost forgotten writing bengali


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2007)

जी अवश्य बनेगा


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 3, 2007)

ये ही तो यूनिकोड का कमाल है भाई ।

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7818&highlight=hindi+unicode


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 3, 2007)

ଭରି ବୋଢିଅ ରେ ବାବା;
କିନ୍ତୁ ଟିକେ ଉଲ୍ଟ୍ ପାଲ୍ଟ୍
very good, 
but a bit _ulta pulta_ (how do you translate this!)
-----------------
ఆన్టె గా మరి, నా కు టెలుగు కుడా మటలడరమ్ ఊచు, కని చడవలెను...

that is how it is, I also know how to speak telugu, but cant read..

====================


			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> আমিও বাংলায্ লিখ্চি. কিন্টু এইটা পুরও পুরি সঠিক্ ন্য্. I've almost forgotten writing bengali


same here, realised forgot how to write odia....

--------------------


			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> ये ही तो यूनिकोड का कमाल है भाई ।
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7818&highlight=hindi+unicode



1 doubt, how do you post from ms word to this forum?


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 3, 2007)

I use Microsoft Phonetic Input Tool RC1 for the purpose. And I love it


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

लोल्


----------



## max_demon (Mar 3, 2007)

तो फीर् उम्म्... मोज़िला फ़िरेफ़ोक्स् के लीये  कोइ एक्स्टेन्सिओन् नही है ?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2007)

लोल् :d


----------



## anandk (Mar 3, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> लोल्


^ *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/laugh.gif

good find max !


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2007)

आप् लोग् क्रिप्या लडे ना लोल्  :d


----------



## max_demon (Mar 3, 2007)

ठीक है ।


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 3, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> ये ही तो यूनिकोड का कमाल है भाई ।
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7818&highlight=hindi+unicode


wrong spelling for unicode 
how much did you get in school ? ( hindi ) he he he


----------



## max_demon (Mar 3, 2007)

रेप के लीये शुक्ऱीया । अनन्ड्क् और टेच् मस्टेर्मिन्ड्


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 3, 2007)

Maverick340 said:
			
		

> wrong spelling for unicode
> how much did you get in school ? ( hindi ) he he he



भाई मैं तो हिन्दी मे पास हो गया था , तुम जरूर गुडके (Fail) होंगे। मैने यूनिकोड एकदम सही लिखा है। यूनिकोड का प्रयोग कर के बन्दे ने साईट भी बनाई है, जरूर देखें। www.mskota.com (कार्य प्रगति पर). (Best viewed in IE7 and Opera)
__________


			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> तो फीर् उम्म्... मोज़िला फ़िरेफ़ोक्स् के लीये  कोइ एक्स्टेन्सिओन् नही है ?



फायरफॉक्स के लिए ग्रीजमंकी स्क्रिप्ट है । कृपया www.mskota.com पर जा के "Problem Viewing site in hindi?" सेक्शन पर क्लिक कर दिए गये अनुदेशों का पालन करें. 



> 4. Rendering issue with Firefox:
> Firefox browser breaks the hindi text when formatting rules for text on page are set for letter spacing ,word spacing or justify. This problem can be fixed by a easy two step process.
> 
> * Click here to install 'Greasemonkey' . (55 KB)
> * Click here to install 'MozTxtAlignFix' script (4 KB). A Greasemonkey installation window will appear, click on install button and you are done. If the Greasemonkey installation window does not appear then, click Tools -> Install User Script in your Firefox menu.



यूनिकोड प्रत्येक अक्षर के लिए एक विशेष नम्बर प्रदान करता है,
चाहे कोई भी प्लैटफॉर्म हो,
चाहे कोई भी प्रोग्राम हो,
चाहे कोई भी भाषा हो। 
__________


			
				hailgautam said:
			
		

> 1 doubt, how do you post from ms word to this forum?



you can write there and copy paste here (or anywhere else). But i dont use this method , i directly write in hindi here and dont use any software. See the wayy old thread  , this has some nice infomation by many users. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7818&page=1
__________


			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> लोल्



ही ही... वैसे हिन्दी मे सही तरह से LOL को ऐसे लिखा जाएगा : *लॉल*


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 3, 2007)

^^nay i was not trying to paste hindi i was trying oriya i think copy paste is all waste.


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 3, 2007)

லொல்லு தாங்க முடியலப்பா


----------



## praka123 (Mar 3, 2007)

@prasad_den:^^ யாரொடெத்? உன் லொல்லா?


മലയാളം യൂഡിറ്റ് എന്ന സോഫ്റ്റ്വെയറ്  ഉപയോഗിച്ച്  ലിനക്സില് എഴുതാം.
हिन्दी यूडिट उपकरण के मदद से लिनक्स में लिख सक्ते हैं | 
 [SIZE=-1]தமிழ் யூடிட்  உபயோகித்து லினக்ஸில் எழுதலாம்.
You can use Yudit software to write in English and most indic languages in GNU/Linux .
[/SIZE]


----------



## freebird (Mar 3, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> तो फीर् उम्म्... मोज़िला फ़िरेफ़ोक्स् के लीये  कोइ एक्स्टेन्सिओन् नही है ?


 हैं ना! पदमा को जल्दी नीचे उतराओ(download!) और इनस्टेल करो!

 uses gucharmap on Linux for writing indic,gonna try yudit asap.


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 3, 2007)

एक और वेब सेइट
*www.quillpad.com/


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 3, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @prasad_den:^^ யாரொடெத்? உன் லொல்லா?
> 
> 
> മലയാളം യൂഡിറ്റ് എന്ന സോഫ്റ്റ്വെയറ്  ഉപയോഗിച്ച്  ലിനക്സില് എഴുതാം.
> ...


ஹீ ஹீ ஹீ..... இங்க எல்லாருமே ரொம்ப லொல்ஸ்


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 3, 2007)

ಎದೆ ತರಹ್ ಏನೊಂದು ವೆಬ್ ಸೀತೆ
*www.quillpad.com/


----------



## freebird (Mar 3, 2007)

@rakeshishere:kannda fonts are not rendered properly?which font??


----------



## planetcall (Mar 3, 2007)

लोल ! क्या बातें हो रही हैं ? हिन्दी लगता है सबकी प्यारी हो गई है । देर किस बात की है ? फटाफट बराहा को संगणक में प्रत्यारोपित करें एवं हिन्दी में टंकण का आनन्द लें ।


----------



## anandk (Mar 3, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> रेप के लीये शुक्ऱीया । अनन्ड्क् और टेच् मस्टेर्मिन्ड्



just clarifying, he's talking about a 'rep' there !


----------



## max_demon (Mar 3, 2007)

some Comedyist words
*smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/aiw/laugh.gif
moderator
administrator
user
distinguished member
rapidshare
efervent
gta
grand theft auto san andreas
*www.rapget.com/download/rapget111.rar

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51209

Translated to 

मोडेरटोर्
अड्मिनिस्ट्रटोर्
उसेर्
डिस्टिन्गुइशेड् मेम्बेर्
रपिड्शरे
एफ़ेर्वेन्ट्
ग्ट
ग्रन्ड् तेफ़्ट् औटो सन् अन्ड्रेअस्
ह्ट्ट्पः//www.रप्गेट्.cओम्/डोwन्लोअड्/रप्गेट्111.रर्

ह्ट्ट्पः//www.तिन्क्डिगिट्.cओम्/फ़ोरुम्/शोwत्रेअड्.फ्प्?ट्=51209
__________


			
				anandk said:
			
		

> just clarifying, he's talking about a 'rep' there !


लोल्


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 3, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> @rakeshishere:kannda fonts are not rendered properly?which font??



*www.quillpad.com/faqs/index.html


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> ही ही... वैसे हिन्दी मे सही तरह से LOL को ऐसे लिखा जाएगा : *लॉल*



[size=+2]मुझे पता है तारे_जी[/size]


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 3, 2007)

मराठी कॉनवेरटेर किधर है भाई


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> मराठी कॉनवेरटेर किधर है भाई



*209.6.178.5:8080/cgi-bin/webitrans.pl


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 3, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> *209.6.178.5:8080/cgi-bin/webitrans.pl



ANother one-->*www.quillpad.com/marathi/


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 3, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> रेप के लीये शुक्ऱीया । अनन्ड्क् और टेच् मस्टेर्मिन्ड्


लोल


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2007)

आज मौसम क़ितऩा सुहाना है


----------



## max_demon (Mar 3, 2007)

क़ुइल्ल्पड बहुत ही धीरे चल्ता है ।
- डेमोन्
__________
लालॅ - पेट मे चुहा हसं रहा है या लोटपोट हो जाना


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 3, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> *209.6.178.5:8080/cgi-bin/webitrans.pl



ढन्यवद तुला लिन्क देन्य सथि


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2007)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> ढन्यवद तुला लिन्क देन्य सथि



येह् कौन्सि भाशा का उप्योग् किया है ब्र्हाता श्री


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> ढन्यवद तुला लिन्क देन्य सथि



Welcome but i can't understand marathi


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Welcome but i can't understand marathi



ब्र्हाता श्री क्रिप्या यहा हिन्डि का उप्योग् करे दय्नयावाड्


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ब्र्हाता श्री क्रिप्या यहा हिन्डि का उप्योग् करे दय्नयावाड्



तीक् है गौरव् श्री

[size=+2]इस् त्रैड् को स्तीकी बना दो लोल[/size]्


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 3, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> [size=+2]मुझे पता है टारेजी[/size]



तारे_जी .


रेप के लिए कौन शुक्रिया कर रहा था.... ही ही ही.....

First time i have someone seen so happy being raped


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> तारे_जी .
> 
> 
> रेप के लिए कौन शुक्रिया कर रहा था.... ही ही ही.....
> ...




हा ऐसि बातेन् नहि कर्ते ची ची


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2007)

???? ??? ?? ???? ?? ??? ??? ?? ?????? ?? ? ???????? ??? ?? ??:d


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2007)

what happened aravind?


----------



## freebird (Mar 3, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> ???? ??? ?? ???? ?? ??? ??? ?? ?????? ?? ? ???????? ??? ?? ??:d


 new type of font called question mark font!

do one thing try Varamozhi-
*varamozhi.sourceforge.net/


----------



## max_demon (Mar 3, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> तीक् है गौरव् श्री
> 
> [SIZE=+2]इस् त्रैड् को स्तीकी बना दो लोल[/SIZE]्


् [SIZE=+2]स्तीकी[/SIZE]बनाने के लीये सहयता कर्ने के लीये धन्यवाद . 
मुझे लगा था की मुझे यह त्रेअड् बनाने के लीये मिस्रब्लेड् कर् दीया जायगा
परंतु यहटोह् [SIZE=+2]स्तीकी[/SIZE]् बन सकट है ।
__________


			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> हा ऐसि बातेन् नहि कर्ते ची ची


ची ची नहीं "छीःछीः"

मगर् हां एसी बातें नहीं कर्नी चाहीए | गंदी बात |छीःछीः


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 3, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> ् [SIZE=+2]स्तीकी[/SIZE]बनाने के लीये सहयता कर्ने के लीये धन्यवाद .
> मुझे लगा था की मुझे यह त्रेअड् बनाने के लीये मिस्रब्लेड् कर् दीया जायगा
> परंतु यहटोह् [SIZE=+2]स्तीकी[/SIZE]् बन सकट है ।
> __________
> ...



yeh chee chee kaise type kiya yaar?


----------



## The Outsider (Mar 3, 2007)

ह्म्म्म्म्म्म् टीपीक्ल् इन्डिअन् थ्रेड्

ल्म्फ़ाओ


----------



## 24online (Mar 4, 2007)

કેમ છૉ.. મજાંંંમા ને ? ફોર્ુમ સરસ છે...ભાઈ....


----------



## max_demon (Mar 4, 2007)

Chee: Chee: -- छीः छीः


----------



## bugmenot (Mar 4, 2007)

bahut vadiya hai....


----------



## max_demon (Mar 4, 2007)

गूग्ली मे सेअर्च् करो "timepass्' फीर् अप्ना पह्ला रेसुल्ट् डेखो ।
__________


			
				bugmenot said:
			
		

> bahut vadiya hai....


तोह् फीर् रैप् करो न भाइ


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> तोह् फीर् रेप करो न भाइ



[size=+2]रैप् लिखो यार् रेप् के ब्जाए[/size] लोल्


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 4, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> तोह् फीर् रेप करो न भाइ


kaisi baatein kar rahe ho yaar shakti kapoor samajha hai kya.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: ?????? ?? ??????? ??????*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> ???? ??? ?? ???? ?? ??? ??? ?? ?????? ?? ? ???????? ??? ?? ??:d


He typed in the hindi font and the forum did not accept it. Happens with me too.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2007)

लोल... मुझे तो बडा आनॅद मिल रहा है 
btw r u on ur macbook or win pc??? try installing hindi fonts..


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 4, 2007)

वाह क्या थ्रेद है। मजा आय मजा आया। दिजिट फ़ोरम रोक्स।


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Mar 4, 2007)

मुझे भी मज़ा आ रहा हैं गुरु ,लेकिन ये क्या क्या रेप करने को कह रहा हैं गंदी बातें नही करते इधर सब शक्ति कपूर हैं मेरे भाई.बहुत अच्छा तर्ेआड हैं . अलविदा कह रहे हैं मेरे भाई. तुम्हारे भविस्ए के लिए सुभकामना कर रहा हु.


----------



## planetcall (Mar 4, 2007)

क्या मस्ती हो रही है । आप सबों को आनन्द के समर में विभोर देखकर मैं भी हार्दिक आनन्द की प्राप्ती कर रहा हूं ।


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 4, 2007)

^^ ବହୁତ ବୋଢିଆ

ఛలా మన్చిడి

बाहुत आछा है


----------



## hailgautam (Jul 7, 2007)

those iit guys are waste.... to updating the site regularly....  
 I guess many languages need update like in oriya (odiya)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 7, 2007)

^^ अरे इस डेड थ्रीड को वापस लाके क्या मिला टुझे. हीही. :d


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 8, 2007)

कूल् मजा आ गय


----------

